# Tortuga Steak Flipper



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

I had to get a grill just to try out my flipper. It's stainless hook end with a horn handle and a star at the end. You didn't think I'ld ever use it did you, Good work Jim it works like a charm.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mmmmmm, Gooood !!!! Them steaks look scrumptious, Johnny...

Glad the fllipper worked out.... jim


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

yumm


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 6, 2005)

Great Job T! Love your work!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Tortuga said:


> Mmmmmm, Gooood !!!! Them steaks look scrumptious, Johnny...
> 
> Glad the fllipper worked out.... jim


Awesome...Hey old man ...how long does it take you to GUM one of those Bone in Ribeyes down?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

catchysumfishy said:


> Awesome...Hey old man ...how long does it take you to GUM one of those Bone in Ribeyes down?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:...............NOT !!!!

All the world luvs a smartarse, Fishy....:headknock


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

I won't believe those actually work until one of you invites me over for some steaks. :smile:


----------



## The Original (Jan 29, 2009)

nice, i learned the hard way. if you plan on washing it you need to seal it. i didn't seal any of mine because i thought it made the horn look like plastic. that one looks great.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

The Original said:


> nice, i learned the hard way. if you plan on washing it you need to seal it. i didn't seal any of mine because i thought it made the horn look like plastic. that one looks great.


Took a suggestion from one of the guys, Or.. Dipped each one about a half dozen times in a quart can of polyurethane and hung 'em out to dry for a day between baths... A little messy...but good end results..


----------

